# Проверка позвоночника



## Admin (3 Мар 2006)

Подскажите, где можно получить полную диагностику позвоночника? На что следует обратить внимание


----------



## Александр Михайлович (16 Мар 2006)

Уважаемый Павел,
отвечая на Ваш вопрос, я буду, по возможности, краток, и приведу простой пример. 

Когда Вы покупаете автомобиль, Вы, желая КАЧЕСТВЕННО оформить сделку, обращаетесь к профессионалам - в специализированный автосалон. Намереваясь приобрести ХОРОШИЙ автомобиль, Вы рассматриваете известные, давно зарекомендовавшие себя, надёжные марки. При этом Вам совсем не обязательно заканчивать автодорожный институт, чтобы разбираться в углах опережения зажигания, и даже можете не знать, что такое Abs и Srs. Просто Вы знаете, что покупая авто данной известной марки, Вы можете спокойно ездить и получать удовольствие от вождения, и заниматься своими личными делами. При этом вопросы техобслуживания берут на себя профессионалы своего дела.

Так же в вопросах здоровья: для получения качественных и адекватных услуг в области здравоохранения мы рекомендуем Вам обратиться к профессионалам, посвящающих свою жизнь делу сохранения и восстановления здоровья.


----------

